# dimension limit?



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Trying to change my avi using my phone but I get a message saying The Dimension limits for this filetype are 150 x 150. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 1552 x 2592... Is it something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had this for a picture l have used in the past, again it may be down too the attack last week.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

That's what I was thinking tbh

As long as I know its not just me I can sleep well tonight

Cheers mod


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You can resize it manually then upload.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:3027459 said:


> You can resize it manually then upload.


I'm on my phone mate. Don't think I can do it that way


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i tried the manual resize on photoshop and online just now and both times it wouldn't let me upload my avi, kept saying file dimensions are too big.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> i tried the manual resize on photoshop and online just now and both times it wouldn't let me upload my avi, kept saying file dimensions are too big.


You ever think that: maybe you're just too big...?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Rubes said:


> You ever think that: maybe you're just too big...?


Best response !


----------

